# Dogo Argentino PSD making multiple headlines/assisting in making arrests...



## Maureen A Osborn

http://www.indeonline.com/communities/x57960516/Inca-Massillons-new-K-9-cop

http://www.indeonline.com/crime/x43...arged-with-concealing-drugs-at-shooting-scene

http://www.indeonline.com/features/x507974483/Police-pups-growin-up

http://www.indeonline.com/newsnow/x1722972482/Inca-tracks-tossed-gun

some pics of him...

http://www.rayallen.info/photo/photo/listForContributor?screenName=14gkrcz5h5j7f


I am very proud that my breed is doing an awesome job on the force....Miguel, his owner, is a native of Argentina....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

You mean that one in 10,000,000 that can pass the cert ? LOL Stop giving people hope.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You mean that one in 10,000,000 that can pass the cert ? LOL Stop giving people hope.


dude ,reading that other thread on cheaping out on police K-9s and no real "guidelines" on training and then the many dogs flunking out on testing for homeland security doesnt sound too promising for the working dog as a whole, not just one specific breed...if the dog can do it, more power, no matter what breed...there is also a Cane COrso, Guido dual cert K-9...



I mean, when you see this kind of sh*t out there.....

http://www.evilchili.com/index.php?p=viewVid&id=31829


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

wow that guy is sad.


----------



## Colin Chin

Maureen A Osborn said:


> dude ,reading that other thread on cheaping out on police K-9s and no real "guidelines" on training and then the many dogs flunking out on testing for homeland security doesnt sound too promising for the working dog as a whole, not just one specific breed...if the dog can do it, more power, no matter what breed...there is also a Cane COrso, Guido dual cert K-9...
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, when you see this kind of sh*t out there.....
> 
> http://www.evilchili.com/index.php?p=viewVid&id=31829


Agree with you, Maureen. Look at the abuses done on the dog in the video. If it is done by ordinary citizen, will I be charged for animal abuse and landed up in lock up ? Many good dogs are washed up by bad trainers and handlers everywhere. So, in this case of what they did to the dog, is legit ? Why don't the PSD officers (many of you) here in this forum tell me whether is it abuse or not ? May be the guy in the video has balls to behave like a man to deal with the dog bare hand ? And, the guy in the background keeps on encouraging him to abuse the dog. 

Well done to your dog, Maureen. Cheers.


----------



## Jim Nash

Colin Chin said:


> Agree with you, Maureen. Look at the abuses done on the dog in the video. If it is done by ordinary citizen, will I be charged for animal abuse and landed up in lock up ? Many good dogs are washed up by bad trainers and handlers everywhere. So, in this case of what they did to the dog, is legit ? Why don't the PSD officers (many of you) here in this forum tell me whether is it abuse or not ? May be the guy in the video has balls to behave like a man to deal with the dog bare hand ? And, the guy in the background keeps on encouraging him to abuse the dog.
> 
> Well done to your dog, Maureen. Cheers.


Not agreeing with the training on this video at all . The guy should have gotten his face chewed off . Abuse no way . I've been in a discussion about this video before . 

Look at some of the videos of dogs on this site crashing through things and into decoys . They take way more physical punishment doing that then what this dog went through and those dogs were doing it because they liked it . I really don't think this dog was all that impressed anyways when all was said and done . 

Once again , I feel it's bad training but not abuse .


----------



## Colin Chin

Jim Nash said:


> Not agreeing with the training on this video at all . The guy should have gotten his face chewed off . Abuse no way . I've been in a discussion about this video before .
> 
> Look at some of the videos of dogs on this site crashing through things and into decoys . They take way more physical punishment doing that then what this dog went through and those dogs were doing it because they liked it . I really don't think this dog was all that impressed anyways when all was said and done .
> 
> Once again , I feel it's bad training but not abuse .


Hi Jim, how have you been ? Is been a while since I visited this forum and thanks for your last reply the other time when I had some issues with my dog.

BTW, do you know what training was that in the video ? Agree, I enjoy playing rugby and knocked off but certainly not like the way the dog was been handled when I believe he had no clue what's expected of him.


----------



## Jim Nash

Colin Chin said:


> Hi Jim, how have you been ? Is been a while since I visited this forum and thanks for your last reply the other time when I had some issues with my dog.
> 
> BTW, do you know what training was that in the video ? Agree, I enjoy playing rugby and knocked off but certainly not like the way the dog was been handled when I believe he had no clue what's expected of him.


He was aggressing on the handler over gunfire . I think even the sight of the gun was setting him off biting the handler . It was the stupid Alpha Role he was trying . It looked ugly and like a cluster**** but I saw way more risk of harm to the handler then the dog .


----------



## Colin Chin

Jim Nash said:


> He was aggressing on the handler over gunfire . I think even the sight of the gun was setting him off biting the handler . It was the stupid Alpha Role he was trying . It looked ugly and like a cluster**** but I saw way more risk of harm to the handler then the dog .


Jim,
Is it a genetic issue on the part of the dog in that he's sensitive to gun shots ?


----------



## Bob Scott

Jim Nash said:


> He was aggressing on the handler over gunfire . I think even the sight of the gun was setting him off biting the handler . It was the stupid Alpha Role he was trying . It looked ugly and like a cluster**** but I saw way more risk of harm to the handler then the dog .



It took a couple of times to get the dog on the ground. Even if the "Alpha roll" was still a legit tool (not) the handler sucked at it. 
The handler is lucky not to have holes in his legs and nads the way he tried to pin the dog.


----------



## Jim Nash

Colin Chin said:


> Jim,
> Is it a genetic issue on the part of the dog in that he's sensitive to gun shots ?


I think genetics come into to play but training also . Not knowing the dog or training I can't make the call what was the biggest issue in bringing out that behavior .


----------



## Colin Chin

Jim Nash said:


> I think genetics come into to play but training also . Not knowing the dog or training I can't make the call what was the biggest issue in bringing out that behavior .


Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Jim Nash

Bob Scott said:


> It took a couple of times to get the dog on the ground. Even if the "Alpha roll" was still a legit tool (not) the handler sucked at it.
> The handler is lucky not to have holes in his legs and nads the way he tried to pin the dog.


My thoughts exactly . I've got an extremely handler aggressive dog . Luckily he tolerates gunfire . If I tried that he would of had me for lunch . He's made me pay bad for some mistakes I made with him . In those cases it was me that learned via correction that I shouldn't do that stupid **** again . 

Other times it was Bingo that made the mistake of bitting me badly and it was he who learned via correction .


----------



## Bob Scott

Jim Nash said:


> My thoughts exactly . I've got an extremely handler aggressive dog . Luckily he tolerates gunfire . If I tried that he would of had me for lunch . He's made me pay bad for some mistakes I made with him . In those cases it was me that learned via correction that I shouldn't do that stupid **** again .
> 
> Other times it was Bingo that made the mistake of bitting me badly and it was he who learned via correction .


Why pick a fight with a dog that likes the fight and if you have to, it should be your rules! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Jim Nash

Bob Scott said:


> Why pick a fight with a dog that likes the fight and if you have to, it should be your rules! :grin: :wink:


Believe me Bob I go by those rules and do everything I can to avoid it . Unfortunately with dogs it's sometimes unavoidable .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I make fun of a lot of shit, and they deserve every bit of it. However, that video doesn't really make me think that the Dogo is going to be hitting the streets left and right.

I have seen that video, and after the first blunder, the dog was at least doing something. LOL I thought he should have just ignored the dog and went on with the exercise. I was told that the training director was telling him to do that. If the dog had actually bit him, maybe then, but the dog was wearing an agg collar. I felt bad for the guy after I was told about the TD.......... for a second, and then I went back to laughing at him.

Years ago, that rolling nightmare was what everyone said to do. I actually had some success with it, and then I got better dogs, and THEN, I got a dog that was not raised by me, and all I can say is that I am glad it happened when I was that age. the dog would hand me my ass today. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I make fun of a lot of shit, and they deserve every bit of it. However, that video doesn't really make me think that the Dogo is going to be hitting the streets left and right.
> 
> I have seen that video, and after the first blunder, the dog was at least doing something. LOL I thought he should have just ignored the dog and went on with the exercise. I was told that the training director was telling him to do that. If the dog had actually bit him, maybe then, but the dog was wearing an agg collar. I felt bad for the guy after I was told about the TD.......... for a second, and then I went back to laughing at him.
> 
> Years ago, that rolling nightmare was what everyone said to do. I actually had some success with it, and then I got better dogs, and THEN, I got a dog that was not raised by me, and all I can say is that I am glad it happened when I was that age. the dog would hand me my ass today. LOL



The Monks of new Skete made that popular. When I got that book I had a real junkyard nasty mofo mutt. Couldn't tell you how many times I jumped on his ass and pinned him. Like you, I was young and full of myself. Didn't keep that ****** from shreading a couple pair of my levis and t-shirts though.
My wife would just stand on the porch and say "One of you two idiots is going to get hurt". 
He never once said uncle! ](*,):lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark

Bob Scott said:


> The Monks of new Skete made that popular.


Is that where that came from? I've always wondered who originally came up with and promoted that idea. I've never done it myself. It always seemed like an inappropriate reaction/response to something a dog had done. Kinda like bucking, rearing, and biting at a horse for doing something wrong. [-(


----------



## Bob Scott

Nicole Stark said:


> Is that where that came from? I've always wondered who originally came up with and promoted that idea. I've never done it myself. It always seemed like an inappropriate reaction/response to something a dog had done. Kinda like bucking, rearing, and biting at a horse for doing something wrong. [-(


I did it a bunch back in the day. I think we probably all did then. The only dog that wouldn't submit was the junkyard mofo. He was just mean AND crazy.
Most of the rest of them were nasty little bassids (terriers). Luckily I was young and fast and they were small. 
They'd probably have me for dinner today if I tried it. 
I do still have to scruff my old JRT now and then....but he's 13, deaf, blind in one eye and gimpy. 
Still like grabbing a runaway chainsaw though. 
:-k........I did pin and bite my 130 lb GSD/Dane on the nose for growling at me. Took a bit of holding...and praying though. Again young and full of myself. :lol::lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark

Bob Scott said:


> I did it a bunch back in the day. I think we probably all did then.


Sounds like how a lot of my dad's stories start out.  LOL


----------



## Colin Chin

Bob Scott said:


> I:-k........I did pin and bite my 130 lb GSD/Dane on the nose for growling at me. Took a bit of holding...and praying though. Again young and full of myself. :lol::lol:


Hi Bob,
How did it taste like of his nose ? This is on a lighter side of this thread. Cheers.


----------



## Bob Scott

Colin Chin said:


> Hi Bob,
> How did it taste like of his nose ? This is on a lighter side of this thread. Cheers.


NOT like chicken!


----------



## David Ruby

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I make fun of a lot of shit, and they deserve every bit of it. However, that video doesn't really make me think that the Dogo is going to be hitting the streets left and right.


Hey Jeff, if you'll indulge me for a bit. First off, you're right in that the off-breed like the Dogo PSD or the Ring II Bulldog or the SchH III Presa are odd ducks, and no, I don't really believe Dogo are going to be popping up left & right on police squads.

That said, as an open question, what do we do with these odd-balls that actually show some prominence in a field outside their original intent? On the one hand, I think it is unrealistic to believe that with a little hard work and just the right training, off-breed X, Y, or Z will totally blow Mali's and German Shepherds out of the water as the top Police dogs or sport dogs. I also don't know if that would necessarily be best for said off-breeds in the first place.

On the other hand, if said anomalies can actually do reasonably well, why not just encourage them and let them develop as at least serviceable working dogs in said venues? I would say that even an off-breed dog that was inferior to a top-echelon Malinois for instance is still better than breeding them as just a lawn ornament.

I can't really say that I expect or would want Dogo Argentino sweeping the nation as Police K9's anymore than I'd want APBTs and the like being bred into Malinois. Still, I think it's cool little exceptions to the general rule show up and that some people are trying to breed to see what can be done with them and having at least some success. I'd rather that than people just sort of lose whatever inherent ability is in these dogs. It's still a neat story though.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby

Bob Scott said:


> I did pin and bite my 130 lb GSD/Dane on the nose for growling at me. Took a bit of holding...and praying though. Again young and full of myself. :lol::lol:


It takes a certain amount of guts to pin down and bite the nose of a growling 130 lb. animal that can fit your head into its mouth. :razz:

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott

David Ruby said:


> It takes a certain amount of guts to pin down and bite the nose of a growling 130 lb. animal that can fit your head into its mouth. :razz:
> 
> -Cheers


I'd like to claim it as leadership ability but in reality it was youthful dumbness and reaction without thought. :lol:](*,)
He could be a very serious dog at times........just not with me. :-D


----------



## andreas broqvist

I think its nice that a "trainer" are telling him to do that to a dog that in NO WAY are reacting to his comands and has no ****ing clue why hes trown to the ground. 

Stupid stupid stupid. Way to bild that trust you want with your dog


----------



## james m white

David Ruby said:


> Hey Jeff, if you'll indulge me for a bit. First off, you're right in that the off-breed like the Dogo PSD or the Ring II Bulldog or the SchH III Presa are odd ducks, and no, I don't really believe Dogo are going to be popping up left & right on police squads.
> 
> That said, as an open question, what do we do with these odd-balls that actually show some prominence in a field outside their original intent? On the one hand, I think it is unrealistic to believe that with a little hard work and just the right training, off-breed X, Y, or Z will totally blow Mali's and German Shepherds out of the water as the top Police dogs or sport dogs. I also don't know if that would necessarily be best for said off-breeds in the first place.
> 
> On the other hand, if said anomalies can actually do reasonably well, why not just encourage them and let them develop as at least serviceable working dogs in said venues? I would say that even an off-breed dog that was inferior to a top-echelon Malinois for instance is still better than breeding them as just a lawn ornament.
> 
> I can't really say that I expect or would want Dogo Argentino sweeping the nation as Police K9's anymore than I'd want APBTs and the like being bred into Malinois. Still, I think it's cool little exceptions to the general rule show up and that some people are trying to breed to see what can be done with them and having at least some success. I'd rather that than people just sort of lose whatever inherent ability is in these dogs. It's still a neat story though.
> 
> -Cheers


 amen, good points


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

David Ruby said:


> Hey Jeff, if you'll indulge me for a bit. First off, you're right in that the off-breed like the Dogo PSD or the Ring II Bulldog or the SchH III Presa are odd ducks, and no, I don't really believe Dogo are going to be popping up left & right on police squads.
> 
> That said, as an open question, what do we do with these odd-balls that actually show some prominence in a field outside their original intent? On the one hand, I think it is unrealistic to believe that with a little hard work and just the right training, off-breed X, Y, or Z will totally blow Mali's and German Shepherds out of the water as the top Police dogs or sport dogs. I also don't know if that would necessarily be best for said off-breeds in the first place.
> 
> On the other hand, if said anomalies can actually do reasonably well, why not just encourage them and let them develop as at least serviceable working dogs in said venues? I would say that even an off-breed dog that was inferior to a top-echelon Malinois for instance is still better than breeding them as just a lawn ornament.
> 
> I can't really say that I expect or would want Dogo Argentino sweeping the nation as Police K9's anymore than I'd want APBTs and the like being bred into Malinois. Still, I think it's cool little exceptions to the general rule show up and that some people are trying to breed to see what can be done with them and having at least some success. I'd rather that than people just sort of lose whatever inherent ability is in these dogs. It's still a neat story though.
> 
> -Cheers


I agree with ya there David...I don;t see a big influx of dogos becoming police dogs, but I think its great that they are being worked instead of being couch pototoes or things that run around a ring and look pretty. Plus, with a lot of them not having the greatest temperaments or drive, I definately dont see them overtaking the Malis, unless people start breeding for work performance instead of looks in the breed.


----------

